# testing inlet pressure at gas meter/regulator



## klempner (Mar 4, 2011)

regarding gas pipe sizing, i have always used the most conservative chart (ipc), i.e. with the least allowable pressure drop (0.3 in wc). Primarily in cases where gas appliance is being added to existing system. with the result being that usually the answer is, No, there's not enough extra capacity to add the cooktop, or the dryer; new dedicated line would have to be run directly from meter.

BUT: if i were to measure gas inlet pressure at "point of delivery," and check all gas rating plates (minimum inlet pressure) for everything on the system, i would be able to determine if i could get away with the 0.5 drop or even the 3.0 drop, and thus would have a lot more capacity with existing system.

SO: only way i see to test pressure at point of delivery is disconnect meter and test there. have never been aware of a test port at the meter/regulator. anyone know of any such port?

thanks.


----------



## klempner (Mar 4, 2011)

International Fuel Gas Code, not ipc. sorry.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

klempner said:


> regarding gas pipe sizing, i have always used the most conservative chart (ipc), i.e. with the least allowable pressure drop (0.3 in wc). Primarily in cases where gas appliance is being added to existing system. with the result being that usually the answer is, No, there's not enough extra capacity to add the cooktop, or the dryer; new dedicated line would have to be run directly from meter.
> 
> BUT: if i were to measure gas inlet pressure at "point of delivery," and check all gas rating plates (minimum inlet pressure) for everything on the system, i would be able to determine if i could get away with the 0.5 drop or even the 3.0 drop, and thus would have a lot more capacity with existing system.
> 
> ...



No you will have to break the meter loose on outlet side and put test gauge there


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

The gas meters that I encounter have small 1/8" plugs in the piping outside where a gas pressure test could be performed.


----------



## klempner (Mar 4, 2011)

Ahh. on the piping just downstream if i'm seeing it correctly. must be a locally enforced requirement. definitely don't ever see that here (north texas). thanks. that would make it too easy.


----------



## Tomplumb (Oct 2, 2013)

How do you determine the allowable pressure drop?


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I can't speak for your jurisdiction, but we go by NFPA 54 Table 6.2(b), inlet pressure less than 2 psi w/pressure drop of 0.5 in w.c.
When in doubt, call the AHJ.


----------



## Tomplumb (Oct 2, 2013)

That's what I've been using. Our plumbing inspectors around here don't look at gas lines. The gas company only wants to look at your pressure gauge on the out side of the house. They don't usually go inside


----------

